# Curved Code 250 switch



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've looked around for a curved code 250 switch. I need about 7' radius in the inner route and whatever figures our properly for the outer route. Looks like all I see is code 332. 

Am I missing something or is this going to be a homemade project?

I would prefer Brass rail since the rest of my track is brass, but beggers cant be choosers.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Old Pullman has them but the turnouts are built to fairly fine scale and need a little work to work reliably.
http://oldpullmanmodelrailroads.com..._scale.pdf
Swithcrafters is also supposed to have them although I couldn't get to their website,so don't know what is up with that.
LLagas Creek might be your best bet.
http://www.llagastrack.com/pricelist.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had some trouble just now too, but it started working 

http://www.switchcrafters.com/ 

There's a curved switch on the home page... 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

LLagas Creek might be your best bet. 
At ECLSTS, I got the impression that Warrior Run Loco Works has taken over the custom turnout business using Llagas parts. They certainly had some nice samples to show. 
Take look at http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/llagas.php .


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pete, 
Check that link, I got an error trying. 
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Take the period off the end of the link.... click the link, and erase the period... 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Check that link, I got an error trying 
You mean MLS screwed it up again . . . adding links is a pain. Greg - I removed the period. 

http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/llagas.php Warrior Run Locomotive Works 
Yet without any html manipulation, both these links work. You can't win.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't find any curved switches in Switchcrafters' standard gauge group in nickel silver, only #4,6,8 & 10. They have lots of curved switches in narrow guage. 

As far as I know only Llagas has curved switches in standard guage nickel silver. I'm waiting for my 8/10 ft. curved switch from them. Dealer told me 4-6 weeks. Llagas paperwork says 4-8 weeks. But it'll be so pretty.... 

JackM


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,
Check directly with Swtchcrafters.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks I think the Switchcrafters is what I'm looking for.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

That was in answer to someone else's question. I'm waiting for my 8/10 ft. curved switch from Llagas.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I have code 250 curved switches from Llagas Creek. Mine are on narrow gauge ties, but standard is available also. Go to their website to see what is available, then pick a dealer. Great products. 

Larry


----------



## cncrailroad (Mar 2, 2011)

Switch Crafters makes any of their switches in both Narrow Gauge and Standard Gauge. If there is no picture that means he hasn't made one yet. I have several of his code 332 aluminum switches on my out door railroad and they look and work great. 

Chuck


----------

